# Germany , intense speed trapping during june 2013



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

attn to all who intend to travel Germany during June 2013.

police is planning intense speed trapping during june 2013.
latest rumors say it`ll take place in following areas :

Nordrhein-Westfalen , Lower-Saxony , Schleswig-Holstein , Hamburg , Bremen and Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
So better obey speed limits !!

http://www.blitzer.de/karte

Jan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you obey the speed limits in the first place there will not be a problem will there? :roll:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , nice try  but: better be aware of mobile traps throughout the whole area mentioned !


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

satco said:


> well , nice try  but: better be aware of mobile traps throughout the whole area mentioned !


Reminds me of when I was stationed in Muenster back in the early 90's. Driving down the road one day and spotted a mobile camera set-up as I passed it on my left; really good job I was obeying the speed limit cos the set-up was side on to me and situated in the entrance of someone's driveway!!  

I did get caught once though in Germany. This time I was taking my sister and brother-in-law back to Dusseldorf airport, driving down the autobahn and I came up behind another car in the fast lane. Unfortunately I got too close to him and got my picture taken as I went under a bridge (3 times!!)!!   First thing I knew about it (cos i didn't see the flash/pictures being taken) was when I was summoned down to the local RMP office and the Cpl behind the desk asked me if i wanted to sell my car! (It was a fairly new Volvo 240GL Estate). I said "No - I didn't and why was he asking?" Then he produced the very clear frontal pics of my car (which would have been ideal for an advert to sell the car!) together with the DM120 fine to go with them!!   I assume those type of cameras are still used??

Regards

Chris


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

yep , the improved types  , and: nowadays the police is using bi-directional cams


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Reminds me of the eighties when the Polizei purchased some upturned radar units to catch out the 2 ATAF pilots flying too low on exercise.... Every time they turned on the radar though the aircraft cockpit lit up like a Christmas tree and the pilots promptly jammed it  not very happy policemen 8)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

And be aware the German Police don't have the same laws as us and can hide their speed traps anyway they like (I've seen normal cars used as well as wheely bins etc)


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

the German Police is somewhat sophisticated in trying new forms of
cover and camouflage  , once I saw them installing the cam into a litter box , hell those folks are so damned clever , aren`t they 

they should be named "ambush road rangers" instead of police


----------



## Campersat1 (Feb 23, 2013)

satco said:


> the German Police is somewhat sophisticated in trying new forms of
> cover and camouflage  , once I saw them installing the cam into a litter box , hell those folks are so damned clever , aren`t they
> 
> they should be named "ambush road rangers" instead of police


This explains why Germany has the best behaved drivers in Europe


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

are u charming ? I think you are ....   
.....from my point of view we Germans are speedos ,
and behave like a pig on the sofa when sitting behind the steering wheel ...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Intense + speeding + motorhome !!!!!!!!!!


Does that mean going over 60... ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

From my observations the German are no different to any other nationality when when it comes to speeding. Except they tend only to speed in countries other than Germany.


----------

